# Question for the men



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

Being a woman and totally ignorant of how the male sex drive works, Can y'all tell me when does a man's sex drive noticeably decline? Do men stay interested in sex for their entire lives, or do they lose interest after a certain age? I'm speaking in general terms, of course, I don't expect all men to be the same. Just give me a Ball Park estimated answer if ya can please.

Thanks guys


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Decline in sexual activity can vary from man to man for several decades. Some start to lose interest in their 40's, others go at it well into their 60's or 70's. Hormones play a part but they are not the only factor. 

Hard to give you an accurate answer. Sorry


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

This can be tough to answer because all guys are different and could have peaks and valleys in their drive patterns. However generally speaking I think most men that are higher drive guys in their younger years continue to be the same throughout their lives...
I can tell you for sure I was a horny teenager and am still a horny 40 something guy. I expect to be a horny 70-80 year old. I hope.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I've always been a horny guy, but have also always repressed or hid my sexual behaviors for whatever reasons someone like me does... when I was first married I open up the valves and it felt great, thought I was getting lots, as much as I could handle, but once the spark lost, and probably has a lot to do with the reasons my marriage failed, now divorced and trying to have sexual relationships I feel like it has all just gone and dried up - still horny as ever, but just not really driven at all by the physical sensations of sex, I hope I am able to restart it this late in life somehow (mid 30's) before the natural decline of aging is supposed to start kicking in.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am 57 and I am as horny as ever. The only thing is it tends to take longer for me to recover. I can go twice a day occasionally but not day after day. Every 2 or 3 days is best...but I still want it every day.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sounds like your hoping for a decline sooner rather than later.

in that case you could demasculate him by slowly rejecting him more and more systematicaly over about ten years. maybe even drive up some debt behind his back and then gain 80 pounds.

yep that would do it just fine I would say.


just joking here sorry couldn"t help it. but I'm pretty sure it would work for a large % of men.


----------



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

Actually no,

I'm just afraid that now that I'm in my forties and more interested in sex, that he will lose interest before I'm done with him!!! I actually just hope that it doesn't stop after 50 or 60 or whatever!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

sexy said:


> Actually no,
> 
> I'm just afraid that now that I'm in my forties and more interested in sex, that he will lose interest before I'm done with him!!! I actually just hope that it doesn't stop after 50 or 60 or whatever!


then keep fanning the flames as often as you can, if you both keep the fire stoked you will be having good sex until your 80's


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> Actually no,
> 
> I'm just afraid that now that I'm in my forties and more interested in sex, that he will lose interest before I'm done with him!!! I actually just hope that it doesn't stop after 50 or 60 or whatever!


Sexy
If your husband is performing well in his 40s, then if he stays healthy physically and emotionally, he will lose very little in his 50s and 60s.

I know for a fact that a healthy 50/60s man can go2-3 times a week. If on vacation and the stress level is low and add some good sexual stimuli then 4-5 times is very possible. Under those circumstances I can assure you that twice in 12 hours is also very possible.


----------



## Gorky75 (Aug 22, 2012)

I know of people going strong into their 60s, and others that lost it at 45. It's really an individual thing.


----------



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mr Blunt said:


> Sexy
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that a healthy 50/60s man can go2-3 times a week. If on vacation and the stress level is low and add some good sexual stimuli then 4-5 times is very possible. Under those circumstances I can assure you that twice in 12 hours is also very possible.


Exercise is the key, the more you exercise, the better you feel about yourself, the more energy you have and and you live longer.

Ifhe's not down the gym or on abike get him on one....life will improve all round, not just in the bedroom or kitchen , or carpark, or beach etc...


----------



## DrunkenH (Jul 29, 2012)

In my sorry case, my sex drive all but vanished when I was right around the ripe old age of 32 or so. This was mainly due to physical reasons brought on by an insane amount of daily alcohol intake. Needless to say, this didn't exaclty improve my marriage. While I currently have not had a drink in years, the libido never did return to a normal state. I honestly only feel the urge to physically get off about once every couple of weeks or so (I'm in my early 40s now). Pretty pathetic. Take note boys, there's a lesson to be learned here.


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm 53, and not much interested anymore. Actually, now, looking back on things, I haven't much of a clue why I was all that interested in it to begin with.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm 50

I'm ready to go even if I have a gunshot wound so long as the flow of blood has been stopped


----------



## DrunkenH (Jul 29, 2012)

MrVanilla said:


> I haven't much of a clue why I was all that interested in it to begin with.


I know the feeling. As a young man, I was absolutely obsessed with sex, and spent most of my time getting after it. A little later, I was obsessed with work, and spent most of my time getting after it. Later still, I was obsessed with drink, and spent most of my time getting after it. After that, I was obsessed with vain self-improvement gimmicks, and spent most of my time getting after it.

Looking back, they were all pretty silly endeavors that improved my, or anyone else's life, exactly zero.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

You really have to use it or lose it. Stay sexually active, keep fit, eat healthy, sleep and reduce stress as much as possible and you'll be good to go until the end...at least that's my plan.


----------



## DrunkenH (Jul 29, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> You really have to use it or lose it. Stay sexually active, keep fit, eat healthy, sleep and reduce stress as much as possible and you'll be good to go until the end...at least that's my plan.


Good man, and good advice. I wish I'd have taken heed years ago.


----------



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

WoW! 

Thanks guys, for all the useful feedback!! I was hoping to get these types of responses.:  I feel better seeing that retaining the drive is possible for men. I was kind of afraid after he didn't jump on me three times a day like he used to do when he was in his 20s, but he still gives it to me about 2-3 times a week regularly, more if on special vacations or other occasions. Every New Years, Valentines day, birthday, Christmas, or any holiday, he always makes it a priority. He still prioritizes it during the week too. I was just wondering if all this automatically stops at a certain age (say 50) but I can see that with healthy lifestyles and Dr. interventions when necessary (as age rears its ugly little head) we can still keep it going. I'm glad to know that. Thank all of you again for the helpful responses! 
Sexy:smthumbup:


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont understadn why its a question for men only ??LOL? Why not for women marreid to men "approaching" those "later years"?

But since you DIDNT ask me LOL>>>My husbadn 46 ..(with diabetes and high blood pressure) was 2 times maybe 3 times a day man at 16(yes 16 not 26)..at 46 ..hes a one to 2 time a day man..

If you want to call that a "slow down" well God bless him ..I think its a matter of the heart and mind as much as body TBH..then again Im a spiritual person..I can see my husband at 76 "only " wanting sex 3 or 4 times a week..+ an occasional 5th..Unless hes dead..


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

My Dad was in his 70's when he cheated on my step-mom. Yes... 70...It started when he was 69 and told me about doing 69 with this "older" woman For some stupid reason, he just had to tell me all the details

He always told me sex got better with age.

Now that I am 45 I can relate to that. I agree with the post about "use it or lose it" However, With a LD wife, it seems like the joke the other poster made about gaining weight and all. My wife is overweight and cuts her hair very very short now and wears my polo shirts which age baggy on her. I don't want to tell her she looks like a man now. Thats another story.

Use it or lose it. The more sex I have now, the better I get. I don't want to lose it!


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

sexy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Being a woman and totally ignorant of how the male sex drive works, Can y'all tell me when does a man's sex drive noticeably decline? Do men stay interested in sex for their entire lives, or do they lose interest after a certain age? I'm speaking in general terms, of course, I don't expect all men to be the same. Just give me a Ball Park estimated answer if ya can please.
> 
> Thanks guys


In my twenties and I really can't get enough of it right now.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

It declines? Of course it does a lot depends on T levels health and stimulation. I am no longer able to go again 5 minutes later. I need some time but at 51 I still want it I am ready to go. 

I was sick a few week ago had a fever and was very achy. My wife came to bed and I was grabby and horny. Everone is different but health issues are the biggest deciding factor.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Frankly said:


> I consider "sex" to be a health status indicator. Once it cools down, you better start worrying about your health in general.


I understand ED is an early indicator of heart disease.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

A very close psychology professor friend of mine once told me they NEVER stop wanting it, they just cant do it any more at a certain point. I believe this to be true in the majority of the male population. 
In her 70's and still looking great, she has old men hitting on her constantly. She just laughs about it. Its the furthest thing from her mind.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

I am 52. Always high drive guy. Nothing has changed for me. I laugh when I read that men in there 50's can go every 12 hours. Heck I still can go twice within a couple hours. Only difference age has made for me is now I can go a couple of days before I start howling at the moon, before hardly 24 hours.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Frankly said:


> I consider "sex" to be a health status indicator. Once it cools down, you better start worrying about your health in general.
> 
> There are several factors (*stress, tiredness, boredom*...etc) that lower the "appetite" for sex, but I find "boredom" to be the worst factor ever.
> 
> Most cheaters cheat because they think that their wives/husbands are getting less exciting in bed.


Wow you just described how parenthood has been for me, which also is when my sex drive may have gone away. (though I don't think I even realized it was gone until after my divorce). I'm still horny all the time and want it, but stopped going after it (not that I was ever really much for going after it before, but atleast I was always ready for when it came to me). I am quite certain the reason my ex cheated and left was because she thought I was less exciting in bed... I'm not sure how much of the blame lies with me or with her, if its a matter of blame.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

It seems to peak in these situations:

1. When I am with someone I love
2. When I am awake

It declines in these situations

1. When I am in a relationship that is having trouble
2. When I am asleep
3. When I am taking certain medication

A serious drop in *frequency* occurred over the 30 years I was in an increasingly loveless marriage. However, I confess that I ended up taking things in my own hands as the activity with my ex decreased to the point of nothingness. My desire was always there. I just fulfilled it without a partner. 

I was surprised to note an increase in drive has occurred the longer I am married to my loving wife. And we met after we were 50. 

My DESIRE to have intimacy has nearly been constant since I was 19 -- though my ability to carry it through has varied over time, in terms of *availability of a willing partner* (on one hand) as well as the* slow increase in the amount of time required to recharge between activities*. 

To the extent that the number of times I feel as if I'm "busting" due to a few days without release, THAT kind of *frantic* drive is going down slowly. But my mental drive is ALWAYS there, all the more so when in a loving relationship!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in m mid-40s and have to shoot a load every day, albeit with the wife or myself. And it shows no signs of slowing down.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

horny entire life if healthy

decreases as you age though. Its a shame the age we are the most horny is the age were we get the least sex and are inexperienced.


----------

